# 1983-84 DiamondBack Trail Streak



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

I picked one of these up today (pic's lifted from another site, but the same model bike). The guy had it set up as a single speed with a coaster brake, but included all the original pieces except tires and the left/front shifter. SunTour 36 hole high flange bolt on hubs w/Araya rims, DiaCompe980 cantis w/DiaCompe 280 levers, Sugino GT cranks, generic Bearclaw pedals, Suntour Derailers and the one Power Thumb shifter.

It's pretty clean, I'll post pic's when I put it back together. Nothing really special about the frame, it's just Cromoly, but I really liked the DB handlebars and the fork (looks like a Stumpy fork). Thats pretty much why I bought it. I was thinking of using them on aother bike but I think I'll keep this one together.


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

wow nice! I like the fork  

sharky pete


----------

